# [SOLVED] emerge -avDN world will neue Pakete

## Pamino

Hi   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies   ^H^H... done!
> ...

 

Was will ich mit gstreamer evolution totem und haufenweise gnome zeugs?

Vielleicht ist ja bei dem ein oder anderem "experiment" ein paket reingeraten dass das nun benötigt, jedoch weiß ich nicht was ...

Bin ratlos. plz help   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Pamino on Thu Mar 05, 2009 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

emerge -t ...  

ist dein Freund. Dann einfach schauen wer was warum will.

Py

----------

## Pamino

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> emerge -t ...  
> 
> ist dein Freund. Dann einfach schauen wer was warum will.
> 
> Py

 Ja natürlich   :Rolling Eyes: 

Schuld ist ein vergessenes "screenlets" (was wohl nichtmal mehr in portage ist) ... 

und ein unsauberes entfernen von pulseaudio

Dankesehr

----------

